# Pierre Ferrand - Cigare



## gxyboi (Jun 1, 2010)

PF is a cognac that I enjoy and while browsing through the store today I ran across a bottle tucked away in the cabinet... a Cigar blend.

Does anyone have a cognac of choice that pairs well with a cigar and has anyone tried this particular blend? I'm going to pick it up tomorrow most likely to give it a try.


----------

